# Karen Strobel CPC, CPMA



## Kstrobel (Nov 13, 2009)

I am looking for an audit summarization form. I am auditing a full day of a physicians office visits and would like to have a sheet that summarizes the results. Does anyone have a good one?


----------



## fredabrinson (Nov 13, 2009)

*Excel*

I've used just an excel spreadsheet to capture this.  You can label each column with the different elements you were auditing for.  Give each a percentage amount, with the total of all columns equaling 100.  It just sort of depends on what exactly you were looking for and how much importance you place on each item.


----------



## bkwrmz7 (Feb 12, 2010)

Would you be willing to share your spreadsheet?


----------

